
Android P launches today in public beta - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/8/17320826/android-p-beta-public-download-link-opt-in-sign-up-io-2018
======
ocdtrekkie
Kinda impressed it launched on multiple manufacturers and devices, this is
something Google's been unable to accomplish for the past nine years. I assume
this is a Project Treble perk.

~~~
jsheard
That's right, they specifically credit Treble for making this possible:
[https://developer.android.com/preview/devices/](https://developer.android.com/preview/devices/)

------
josteink
This reminds me my Nexus 5X is now two years old.

Because that’s all the updates I got. Yay. At least it was cheap.

~~~
bscphil
It's an absurd situation. After starting what's arguably the most successful
phone hardware program ever (Nexus), Google has stopped making Nexus phones.
The only phone they're selling at all right now is the $650 Pixel 2 with a
gigantic 6 inch screen and no headphone jack. And even at that price they're
only guaranteeing 3 years of updates.

After getting great and steadily improving hardware like Nexus 4, Nexus 5,
Nexus 5X, we're now in a place where you can't get a high quality 5 inch phone
with a simple rectangular display and headphone jack running vanilla Android
at the $300 price point. Exactly the thing Nexus promised to provide.

I fear the day that my 5X dies. I guess I'll end up with something like a Mi
A1.

~~~
jdofaz
The $650 model is 5 inches, its $850 for the 6 inch model.

Don’t forget the 3 year clock started 6 months ago.

------
ng-user
Favourite feature: When you place your phone face down on any surface it is
automatically set to DND (Do-not disturb) mode.

~~~
e40
My Android One Moto x4 has that feature now. It's awesome.

------
sschueller
Noticeably absent from that list of partners is Samsung.

~~~
gschier
I love my Galaxy S7 but my next phone will definitely not be a Samsung based
on the direction they seem to be heading.

~~~
jhack
Too bad Google's lost interest in making good phones people can actually
afford to buy. Still rocking my Nexus 5 and I can already tell you my next
phone is going to be at least two years old and used.

~~~
speeq
Maybe there will be an affordable version of the upcoming Pixel 3.

------
droidist2
What's P? Pudding? Pecan pie?

~~~
sschueller
Peppermint

